# Heartland Flyer should be contracted out while still operating under A



## edjbox (Feb 22, 2016)

The Heartland Flyer is a very successful route that commenced in the late 1990s. However, the Oklahoma state legislature has been debating for the past few years whether to continue to subsidize the service. There have been rumors of these subsidies ending which will dramatically impact the train.

In order to fight these cuts yet still keep service, I believe that Amtrak should look into an agreement with someone else, especially Iowa Pacific, to provide the equipment and on-board service personnel with Amtrak continuing to operate the train, like they do with the Hoosier State. This has the potential for Amtrak to save money since this would free up the existing locomotives and Superliner equipment for other routes. No longer would Amtrak have to worry as much about trainset maintenance in Fort Worth.

Any thoughts on this? Am I getting somewhere or is this too much?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 23, 2016)

As currently scheduled this train is useless for me. I represent someone who would bring money INTO Oklahoma. Instead the schedule favors taking money OUT of Oklahoma and bringing it into Texas. Just one more in a long list of things I will never understand about Oklahoma.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 23, 2016)

Well it wouldn't be Amtrak initiating such an agreement with another entity, it would be the states of OK and TX (which subsidize the service) that would be leading the effort. Amtrak didn't decide on its own to partner with Iowa Pacific to operate the Hoosier State - it was the state of IN (which subsidizes that train) that decided to look for other operators.


----------



## cirdan (Feb 23, 2016)

I think this train needs at least a second daily frequency to be attractive. Especially seeing the equipment spends most of its time sitting around doing nothing.

Also, I wonder, now that Amtrak can run on the TRE tracks between Fort Worth and Dallas, whether extending the train into Dallas would make sense.

I guess there is a far larger customer potential there, it being a bigger city, and thanks to DART, one that is less car centric than Fort Worth.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2016)

Texas is also considering cutting off it's subsidy to the Flyer.

Contrary to popular belief ( ie Government Propoganda) the State will face severe Budget Problems in tbe next session of the Legislature.

This is because we are in the process of losing another Lawsuit over the lack of funding of our Public Education System in the Courts which will cost us Billions due to our short sighted "Conservative" Politicians obsession with giveaways to Corporations and lack of funding of essential services during the past few years.( we are close to, or on the bottom, in all categories of quality of life )

Billions and Billions for Corporations, Consultants, Developers, Lawsuits against the Evil Feds etc. and Nothing for the People is our Governmental MO during the past 20 so called "Boom" years.

Curious fact: Texas' Railroad Commission has Nothing to do with Railroads. It handles Oil and Gas Matters for the State!


----------



## keelhauled (Feb 23, 2016)

Amtrak has a near monopoly on intercity rail transportation. Why would they voluntarily invite a competitor to enter the business? It sure wasn't their choice to have IP run the Hoosier State. And they are not in fact losing money, seeing as they simply bill Oklahoma and Texas for the costs of running the train.


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2016)

It is very safe to predict that if OK and TX stops subsidizing the Flyer it will stop flying.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 24, 2016)

How close is the Heartbeat Flyer to flatlining? If it reaches terminal status will it warrant some sort of farewell mini-meet?


----------



## jis (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey, you are in Texas. So you and Bob Dylan tell us


----------



## edjbox (Jul 15, 2016)

http://www.news9.com/story/32440060/changes-could-be-coming-for-the-heartland-flyer-service


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jul 15, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> As currently scheduled this train is useless for me. I represent someone who would bring money INTO Oklahoma. Instead the schedule favors taking money OUT of Oklahoma and bringing it into Texas. Just one more in a long list of things I will never understand about Oklahoma.


Sounds like the purpose is for Oklahomans to visit Texas and not the other way around. It's clear Texas is the destination. I don't see many reasons for Texas to visit Oklahoma. It's like New Jersey Transit trains to/from New York.



cirdan said:


> I think this train needs at least a second daily frequency to be attractive. Especially seeing the equipment spends most of its time sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> Also, I wonder, now that Amtrak can run on the TRE tracks between Fort Worth and Dallas, whether extending the train into Dallas would make sense.
> 
> I guess there is a far larger customer potential there, it being a bigger city, and thanks to DART, one that is less car centric than Fort Worth.


Sure. I would think Dallas would be more useful than Ft. Worth. I'm in favor of extending it to Houston via College Station (Texas A&M). More costs but way more revenue.



keelhauled said:


> Amtrak has a near monopoly on intercity rail transportation. Why would they voluntarily invite a competitor to enter the business? It sure wasn't their choice to have IP run the Hoosier State. And they are not in fact losing money, seeing as they simply bill Oklahoma and Texas for the costs of running the train.


I don't see IP as a competitor to Amtrak. They're just supplying equipment. If it saves Oklahoma/Texas money, I don't see why they don't. Plus, it's clear the on board experience is much better on the Hoosier State. And it does free up equipment.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 15, 2016)

An article I read mentioned the Erie Lackawanna taking over the train. I thought they went away at the beginning of conrail


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 15, 2016)

According Wikipedia, Erie Lakawana went away in '76


----------



## saxman (Jul 16, 2016)

The HF schedule operates so it can make connections with the Texas Eagle. Anything else would basically make it useless. It would be nice to see it expanded to Newton to make a connection with the SWC. They added the Thruway Bus to add ridership though. There is a group called the Northern Flyer Alliance that is pushing for this. Some say the HF should be extended as a one seat ride to Dallas, but this wouldn't make sense logistically. Or it could be extended to Houston via Temple. A dream of course.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2016)

Almost the old Texas Chief and Amtrak Lone Star schedule eh Chris!??


----------

